# Members



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Just wondering where a few members have gone as they have been very quiet on the forum lately. Am hoping they are okay.

Haven't heard from Sleeping Lion and hasn't been logged in since the 22nd. Cheryl has been very quiet and haven't heard from her in a few months as well as Cassies-mum and Suzy as well.

Hope I'm not missing any others but hope they are doing okay as know one went through a bad time.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

talking of quiet members Welshcrazy said to say hello to everyone


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

smudgiesmummy said:


> talking of quiet members Welshcrazy said to say hello to everyone


Don't know welshcrazy but made me remember welshjet as was reading an old thread the other day and saw a comment from her and made me remember that she used to be very active on the forum. Cannot remember the last time seeing her post.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sleeping Lion was banned, I don't know why. I was wondering about Cassie's mum the other day, last I remember she was fairly close to her due date.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Megan345 said:


> Sleeping Lion was banned, I don't know why. I was wondering about Cassie's mum the other day, last I remember she was fairly close to her due date.


Yes, remember she got banned but was only a temp one. She hasn't returned though.

I know. Want to know how she is really and the baby. I think she left as some of the comments upset her on the thread about her brothers funeral bless her.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Lavender is another one. Never spoke to her but remember seeing her post a lot but have not seen her around in GC for some months.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I guess it's like RL - people come & go as things go on / they get tied up

Sure Cheryl won't mind me letting you know she's fine - I know she's really busy with her business which is great


ETA - I know she does pop on now & then


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> I guess it's like RL - people come & go as things go on / they get tied up
> 
> Sure Cheryl won't mind me letting you know she's fine - I know she's really busy with her business which is great


Thanks for letting me know.

Remember the last time I spoke to her she said things were hectic. I am glad she is doing well however.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Not just Lavs but also Dally Banjo, Myshkin, MrMagic and Luz to name but a few.

It's a shame that the mostly happy people are slowly drifting away only to be replaced by the ill humoured, bad tempered and troublesome ones.:sad:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

It's true - I am hanging on by the skin of my teeth trying to be Pollyanna! O also have a pic I took of an amazing flowering Giant Amazon Waterlily that I was going to post on Waterlily's next thread but she has gone too


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Jonescat said:


> It's true - I am hanging on by the skin of my teeth trying to be Pollyanna! O also have a pic I took of an amazing flowering Giant Amazon Waterlily that I was going to post on Waterlily's next thread but she has gone too


Waterlilly is still around.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Zaros said:


> Not just Lavs but also Dally Banjo, Myshkin, MrMagic and Luz to name but a few.
> 
> It's a shame that the mostly happy people are slowly drifting away only to be replaced by the ill humoured, bad tempered and troublesome ones.:sad:


There isn't a lot of those happy threads like there used to be. And what happened to those bar threads, haha!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok will keep my eyes open!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I think the whole forum has been a little quiet since summer - I guess people just get busy with real life stuff, I think it's the tatty hols here right now (not sure if english schools are off aswell) so I guess folks kids will be home and people will be wanting to enjoy some family time


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

redroses2106 said:


> I think it's the tatty hols here right now (


Love that phrase! 

Ours started yesterday


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2014)

Zaros said:


> Not just Lavs but also Dally Banjo, Myshkin, MrMagic and Luz to name but a few.
> 
> It's a shame that the mostly happy people are slowly drifting away only to be replaced by the ill humoured, bad tempered and troublesome ones.:sad:


Very, very happy to have a bit of Dally Banjos work here  ,mrmagic always struck me as a bit of a twunt...


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

jon bda said:


> Very, very happy to have a bit of Dally Banjos work here  ,mrmagic always struck me as a bit of a twunt...


I remember reading some of Mr Magic's threads. Personally, I couldn't see the fuss on why members went potty with his humour. No disrespect or anything but I didn't find him that funny. Maybe that is me being uptight and ill humoured but it was mainly just school teacher, apple stuff. WTH?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Yep, this thread shows why quite a few don't bother any more


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

rona said:


> Yep, this thread shows why quite a few don't bother any more


Meaning what?


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

I was wondering about some members the other day. I don't know what happened to this forum, it used to be a laugh....


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Not just Lavs but also Dally Banjo, Myshkin, MrMagic and Luz to name but a few.
> 
> It's a shame that the mostly happy people are slowly drifting away only to be replaced by the ill humoured, bad tempered and troublesome ones.:sad:


If you were to get your sagging little derriere onto FB Mr Zaros, you would know how Lavs, Myshkin etc are all doing.   

.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2014)

MoggyBaby said:


> If you were to get your sagging little derriere onto FB Mr Zaros, you would know how Lavs, Myshkin etc are all doing.
> 
> .


Now i feel privileged!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

jon bda said:


> Now i feel privileged!


Oh you very much are young Sir. My friends list is small for a very good reason. 

.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2014)

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh you very much are young Sir. My friends list is small for a very good reason.
> 
> .


Now you're scaring me with the young thing my dear!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

jon bda said:


> Now you're scaring me with the young thing my dear!


Been on the cocktails!! Normal abusive service will be resumed tomorrow!! :lol:

.


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

Every forum has to have a keyboard warrior it's the way of the inter web 

Some good some bad


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> If you were to get your sagging little derriere onto FB Mr Zaros, you would know how Lavs, Myshkin etc are all doing.
> 
> .


Well, in that case I might just have to get me an account cos, for the specials, this place is coming like a ghost town.....Too much fighting on the dance floor.:wink:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Well, in that case I might just have to get me an account cos, for the specials, this place is coming like a ghost town.....Too much fighting on the dance floor.:wink:


Whereas you can join the Fun Boy 3 where the lunatics are taking over the asylum. On the upside, the girls will be on hand to tell you it's not what you do it's the way that you do it! :thumbup1:

.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2014)

CanIgoHome said:


> Every forum has to have a keyboard warrior it's the way of the inter web


The problem is, this one seems to attract more than its fair share for a forum about something as fluffy as pets.

I mean damn, i have an elected member of a political party lying about me on here, its mad!
:lol:


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Perhaps I am missing some inside joke but how have we gone from members not being around to keyboard warriors?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2014)

Blackcats said:


> Perhaps I am missing some inside joke but how have we gone from members not being around to keyboard warriors?


Because the 'proper' members get fed up of the trolls that sign up again, and again, and again...especially just to post in GC...


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

jon bda said:


> Because the 'proper' members get fed up of the trolls that sign up again, and again, and again...especially just to post in GC...


Oh...

I think it has been quiet this past week mind. Now politics are not being discussed. They caused a large amount of arguments.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Whereas you can join the Fun Boy 3 where the lunatics are taking over the asylum. On the upside, the girls will be on hand to tell you it's not what you do it's the way that you do it! :thumbup1:
> 
> .


Sounds fairly good to me and if I do show up there then perhaps I'll tell you what I want, what I really, really want.

But it ain't to walk like an Egyptian.:001_smile:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Sounds fairly good to me and if I do show up there then perhaps I'll tell you what I want, what I really, really want.
> 
> But it ain't to walk like an Egyptian.:001_smile:


Just don't be starting on the crop circles in the sand coz our lips are sealed on those!! 

.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Not just Lavs but also Dally Banjo, Myshkin, MrMagic and Luz to name but a few.
> 
> It's a shame that the mostly happy people are slowly drifting away only to be replaced by the ill humoured, bad tempered and troublesome ones.:sad:


therefore I am staying put...

thank you sir!!!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Zaros said:


> Not just Lavs but also Dally Banjo, Myshkin, MrMagic and Luz to name but a few.
> 
> *It's a shame that the mostly happy people are slowly drifting away only to be replaced by the ill humoured, bad tempered and troublesome ones.:sad:*




You are right - I have no intention of leaving, for a kick off!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> therefore I am staying put...
> 
> thank you sir!!!


Great minds, cheeky . . . great minds.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Blackcats said:


> I remember reading some of Mr Magic's threads. Personally, I couldn't see the fuss on why members went potty with his humour. No disrespect or anything but I didn't find him that funny. Maybe that is me being uptight and ill humoured but it was mainly just school teacher, apple stuff. WTH?


I loved Mr Magic - sheer unadulterated nonsense.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Megan345 said:


> Sleeping Lion was banned, I don't know why. I was wondering about Cassie's mum the other day, last I remember she was fairly close to her due date.





Blackcats said:


> Yes, remember she got banned but was only a temp one. She hasn't returned though.
> 
> I know. Want to know how she is really and the baby. I think she left as some of the comments upset her on the thread about her brothers funeral bless her.





Blackcats said:


> Lavender is another one. Never spoke to her but remember seeing her post a lot but have not seen her around in GC for some months.





Zaros said:


> Not just Lavs but also Dally Banjo, Myshkin, MrMagic and Luz to name but a few.
> 
> It's a shame that the mostly happy people are slowly drifting away only to be replaced by the ill humoured, bad tempered and troublesome ones.:sad:


I miss these, too. Wish they'd come back.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

jon bda said:


> Because the 'proper' members get fed up of the trolls that sign up again, and again, and again...especially just to post in GC...


Also, what does a proper member mean? One who has lots of popularity? One who everybody likes? One who is super funny to a lot of people? Those who post lots of threads everyone likes?

Not causing an argument but I am just curious what a proper member means to be honest.

I don't know how you define a troll either. Maybe I am a troll as I piss quite a few people off and they detest my threads?  But could you not be classed as a troll when you post replies in threads with images always accusing those of trolls and arguing with DT out of nowhere?

Personally, I don't think so myself but others may see it, you know.

I just don't know how you can determine these things.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> It's true - I am hanging on by the skin of my teeth trying to be Pollyanna! O also have a pic I took of an amazing flowering Giant Amazon Waterlily that I was going to post on Waterlily's next thread but she has gone too


Waterlilly is still reading, even if she isn't posting much. I received a rep from her last week, so I know she is still around...


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2014)

Blackcats said:


> Also, what does a proper member mean? One who has lots of popularity? One who everybody likes? One who is super funny to a lot of people? Those who post lots of threads everyone likes?
> 
> Not causing an argument but I am just curious what a proper member means to be honest.
> 
> ...


By proper i mean a member that hasn't signed up that month and jumped straight into general chat to start arguing with everyone...although when you see people banned, all of a sudden users with bugger all posts with accounts 12/18 months old crop up and fire off on the same tangent...strange that.

And DT. Seeing as you bought it up, well you can see that thing doing well in politics, flies straight in with insults, lies about everything, plays the pity card and refuses to provide any evidence it says it has after making accusations...

Sad, very, very sad...


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

lostbear said:


> Great minds, cheeky . . . great minds.


Ah, thank you for the compliment...
I was just about to post a similar comment


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

jon bda said:


> By proper i mean a member that hasn't signed up that month and jumped straight into general chat to start arguing with everyone...although when you see people banned, all of a sudden users with bugger all posts with accounts 12/18 months old crop up and fire off on the same tangent...strange that.
> 
> And DT. Seeing as you bought it up, well you can see that thing doing well in politics, flies straight in with insults, lies about everything, plays the pity card and refuses to provide any evidence it says it has after making accusations...
> 
> Sad, very, very sad...


Oh, okay, I get it.

I know there seemed to be the same member who kept returning whilst the Scottish referendum was going on as the mods caught a couple of their accounts before they had a chance to post. And another member in dog chat who made that thread about fishing in peace and made a few accounts after being banned. But that is all I know about.

I don't know about the members coming out of nowhere who have had an account for awhile?

I wasn't trying to open up a can of worms. Nothing to do with me as to what has been going on between the two of you. It was just the argument on the drugs thread that just made me question how troll could sometimes be incorrectly used is all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2014)

Blackcats said:


> Nothing to do with me as to what has been going on between the two of you. It was just the argument on the drugs thread that just made me question how troll could sometimes be incorrectly used is all.


Ask DT about its posting skills, the mods removed it all. It seems there is a reason it was banned previously under another name...i think its lack of 'tact' may have something to do with it...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

jon bda said:


> Ask DT about its posting skills, the mods removed it all. It seems there is a reason it was banned previously under another name...i think its lack of 'tact' may have something to do with it...


Jon, you're in a league of your own when it comes to trolling threads lol

.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Does any of it really matter? Really?

It's a forum :blink:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*And then there are those of us who are too thick skinned to know when they are not wanted.:lol::lol::lol:*


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> Does any of it really matter? Really?
> 
> It's a forum :blink:


That's the trouble though. It does matter to some. 
If you are stuck at home through illness or some other and join a community like this, make a few what you class as friends and then a few others start nit picking...........

It can really upset some of the more sensitive. It's alright for the oh so bold to say that they shouldn't be here if they are that sensitive, but I think if you can't treat others with respect and decency, then it's you that shouldn't be here

Some of those that are now seen as trolls are only such because they've been forced into a position of trying to protect the vulnerable


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rona said:


> That's the trouble though. It does matter to some.
> If you are stuck at home through illness or some other and join a community like this, make a few what you class as friends and then a few others start nit picking...........
> 
> It can really upset some of the more sensitive. It's alright for the oh so bold to say that they shouldn't be here if they are that sensitive, but I think if you can't treat others with respect and decency, then it's you that shouldn't be here
> ...


*The trouble there rona is. When people start trying to fight other people's battles, because they can't, or don't want to hold their own, some damn good threads get closed.
The old saying, " if you can't stand the heat, keep out of the kitchen", comes to mind.*


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *The trouble there rona is. When people start trying to fight other people's battles, because they can't, or don't want to hold their own, some damn good threads get closed.
> The old saying, " if you can't stand the heat, keep out of the kitchen", comes to mind.*


Trouble is, the kitchen is usually fine until some ego comes along trying to big themselves up!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

rona said:


> Trouble is, the kitchen is usually fine until some ego comes along trying to big themselves up!!


*But the rule still applies, surely.*


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

jon bda said:


> Ask DT about its posting skills, the mods removed it all. It seems there is a reason it was banned previously under another name...i think its lack of 'tact' may have something to do with it...


Seem to recall you were the one that came on trolling!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

jon bda said:


> Ask DT about its posting skills, the mods removed it all. It seems there is a reason it was banned previously under another name...i think its lack of 'tact' may have something to do with it...


I've never hidden my name either! DoubleTrouble, Double Trouble DT


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *But the rule still applies, surely.*


Not a rule though is it. It's just an excuse for some to be nasty and hurt others for no good reason


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

rona said:


> Not a rule though is it. It's just an excuse for some to be nasty and hurt others for no good reason


I agree! We used to disagree but lately its like people circle round and all dive in on one person.Even me who is quite thick skinned I have done a thread and at the last minute deleted it,I miss the folk that could have a good laugh and debate without it being there opinion or none,we may have other opinions but there are ways of getting them across without being so nasty.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I didnt realiese that a bunch of old regulars had left/gone quiet. 
Have noticed the general vibe though. Quite a few times in the last month or so Ive logged in, looked at the threads and just logged off again!


So where has everybody gone? You dont think they are trying to spice up their online life by having an affair with a younger, pretty pet forum do you!??


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

My favourite posters are the ones who I may at times disagree with but can always get back on track with. 

It's inevitable to a degree to disagree and get a bit heated when passionate topics being discussed. It's hard sometimes.

I am just back on here after about an 8 month absence, due to lots of reasons, but i remember before i left feeling a bit beleaguered at the way general chat was heading at the time..

Non stop nonsense threads from some posters swallowing up other questions/threads etc. from other posters and daily arguments and fall outs.

Sometimes it's nice to step back and come back refreshed!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Blackcats said:


> I wasn't trying to open up a can of worms.


Starting a thread, any thread, can be considered opening a can of worms.  It's a crap-shoot how it will go.

As for members leaving, new ones joining, the forum being "fun" or "quiet" or "not as nice"...these kind of threads surface fairly often. What that means is, an on line community fluctuates. People come and go. Attitudes come and go.

Mostly it depends on the point of view of the individual.

There are always going to be nasty people on a busy forum like this, people who think they are hilarious, and the people who egg them on. I remember a couple of members from years ago. I am glad to see they never post any more.

A troll, in my definition, can be someone who joins simply to start a thread to cause upset, or someone who is a regular member goading another member. I was "trolled" the other day. I didn't bite though, I don't find that kind of interaction fun.

I read and post here because I enjoy discovering how other people live and take care of their pets, I enjoy learning new things about animal health and care, and I enjoy helping people through my own knowledge and experiences.

I have a few blind spots, I admit.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

lorilu said:


> Starting a thread, any thread, can be considered opening a can of worms.  It's a crap-shoot how it will go.
> 
> As for members leaving, new ones joining, the forum being "fun" or "quiet" or "not as nice"...these kind of threads surface fairly often. What that means is, an on line community fluctuates. People come and go. Attitudes come and go.
> 
> ...


Amen to that!
I guess if it's constant with people tearing apart your replies to threads and getting personal it's hard not to rise to it/be affected (not talking about me here, but other things i've seen on here lately)

I think people who cannot handle their point of view being disagreed with should wonder if debate or forum life is for them  hee hee

Also people who hold grudges are thee worst, in life and forum life (in my opinion- don't disagree with me or i'll take a huff)


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

rona said:


> Not a rule though is it. It's just an excuse for some to be nasty and hurt others for no good reason


A forum is like real life. There are nice people; there are nasty people; there are those who know what they are talking about; there are those who don't but like to think they do; there are people capable of debating; there are people who call "bully" or turn nasty every time someone disagrees with them; there are inelligent people and not so intelligent people; there are people who come on here with an agenda; and there are poeple who just want to chat.

And then there are the sly, two-faced people who make themselves out to be nice, who make themsleves out to be champions of others, but are forever giving sly little digs and stirring things up in pms.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Spellweaver said:


> A forum is like real life. There are nice people; there are nasty people; there are those who know what they are talking about; there are those who don't but like to think they do; there are people capable of debating; there are people who call "bully" or turn nasty every time someone disagrees with them; there are inelligent people and not so intelligent people; there are people who come on here with an agenda; and there are poeple who just want to chat.
> 
> *And then there are the sly, two-faced people who make themselves out to be nice, who make themsleves out to be champions of others, but are forever giving sly little digs and stirring things up in pms.*


Sing it sister!!! Hahahahahah love this post


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Spellweaver said:


> And then there are the sly, two-faced people who make themselves out to be nice, who make themsleves out to be champions of others, but are forever giving sly little digs and stirring things up in pms.


Are there people doing that?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

wow, I am soooooo glad that Ive never ventured into PMland!! LOL


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> A forum is like real life. There are nice people; there are nasty people; there are those who know what they are talking about; there are those who don't but like to think they do; there are people capable of debating; there are people who call "bully" or turn nasty every time someone disagrees with them; there are inelligent people and not so intelligent people; there are people who come on here with an agenda; and there are poeple who just want to chat.
> 
> And then there are the sly, two-faced people who make themselves out to be nice, who make themsleves out to be champions of others, but are forever giving sly little digs and stirring things up in pms.


Totally agree SW!! (Again???  ) There are also members who seem to have chips on their shoulders, find insults where there are none and have a overall 'woe is me' attitude which comes across in their threads. The result of these is that folks either don't post much on those threads - which invokes the paranoia chip - or ignore the OP and pass up their own comments which then invoke the 'Nobody likes me, it's all a clique around here' shoulder chips.

I was recently accused in open forum of informing a persistant troll of another members early life on the forum. I advised that I most certainly had not done such a thing - as most folks here who know me know I am not like that - yet the accuser didn't even have the decency to offer an apology.

These are the kind of things that p!ss off long term members and make them wonder why they bother to post or contribute.

.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Blackcats said:


> Are there people doing that?


I thought the same thing, then realized it would be naive of me to think there aren't some who harass in private. It's a simple thing to cope with though, don't respond, simply report it to the moderators.

I've gotten a few nasty comments accompanied by red blobs over the years, but thankfully (for them haha) have never received any harassment via PMs, yet.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

lorilu said:


> I thought the same thing, then realized it would be naive of me to think there aren't some who harass in private. It's a simple thing to cope with though, don't respond, simply report it to the moderators.
> 
> I've gotten a few nasty comments accompanied by red blobs over the years, but thankfully (for them haha) have never received any harassment via PMs, yet.


My very first post on here i posted in the wrong sectionrookie forum error..

I got there beatchiest PM from another member explaining that i had derailed a thread etc.etc. then went on to be really unfriendly

Undeterred from the forum due to consistently decent posters and beautiful animal photos though..

Life's great balance of human jerks versus cute ass animals


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

lorilu said:


> Starting a thread, any thread, can be considered opening a can of worms.  It's a crap-shoot how it will go.
> 
> As for members leaving, new ones joining, the forum being "fun" or "quiet" or "not as nice"...these kind of threads surface fairly often. What that means is, an on line community fluctuates. People come and go. Attitudes come and go.
> 
> ...


Think you're right about that. I guess it is all down to the individuals on how they want to respond and if they choose to feel whatever from the threads in question...

Hey, I wasn't aware a thread wishing members well and asking about them could cause a long discussion on certain members and attitudes but that is okay by me. 

I don't know which members have supposedly caused the no posting members to leave. I personally think the forum has been the quietest in a long time. I am sorry those members felt they had to go as if I were them I would have stuck around.

Anyway, I have been spending a bit more time in cat chat now and posting more often as I only ever used to read. Even go into dog chat sometimes and have also gone into the reptile section to have a nose. Learn some interesting things.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Julesky said:


> My very first post on here i posted in the wrong sectionrookie forum error..
> 
> I got there beatchiest PM from another member explaining that i had derailed a thread etc.etc. then went on to be really unfriendly
> 
> ...


Who on earth would PM and be horrid over posting in the wrong bloody section?!!! :frown2: I hate it when people get all upitty about things being OT or in the wrong place!

I haven't been very active here of late, come along to get my PM's but can't be bothered posting much any more.

I find there is a certain nastiness in a lot of the threads and I am not saying a disagreement, it's beyond that. I don't mind a disagreement or difference of opinion or heated debate, but there seems to be a snideness to it. OBAYL was practically chased away and some people are literally hounded whatever they say or post.

When that's not happening, I find it a bit cliquey and a bit like being in a school yard where some people have the right to say others who have been here don't belong in their little clique or join in with things.

There are some lovely people from here and so helpful and lovely and genuine though, but I also think some think the forum begins and ends with them.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Never saw OBAYL stuff, but can imagine.

Yeah the clique thing I try to avoid. Obviously there will always be posters who i have similar opinions to etc. But there are obvious 'camps' on here.

Like said previously, most impressive people on here are the ones who can post independently of 'camp' or end things nicely if disagreeing!

General atmosphere a riot on some threads.

Hahahah not 'outting' the nasty poster I'm too cool for that


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Not sure why it needs paraded that certain people are on Facebook? This is a public forum - not Facebook.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Totally agree SW!! (Again???  ) There are also members who seem to have chips on their shoulders, find insults where there are none and have a overall 'woe is me' attitude which comes across in their threads. The result of these is that folks either don't post much on those threads - which invokes the paranoia chip - or ignore the OP and pass up their own comments which then invoke the 'Nobody likes me, it's all a clique around here' shoulder chips.
> 
> I was recently accused in open forum of informing a persistant troll of another members early life on the forum. I advised that I most certainly had not done such a thing - as most folks here who know me know I am not like that - yet the accuser didn't even have the decency to offer an apology.
> 
> ...


Being completely honest - do you, or do you not, think you are a bit special on here?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Laurac said:


> Not sure why it needs paraded that certain people are on Facebook? This is a public forum - not Facebook.


It wasn't "paraded"  it was mentioned as someone asked about some old members who no longer post here.

Dear goodness............!!!! :mad2:

.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Laurac said:


> Being completely honest - do you, or do you not, think you are a bit special on here?


Do you think you're not???? 

.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Do you think you're not????
> 
> .


I aren't the one with 20,000 posts - I repeat 20,000.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Laurac said:


> I aren't the one with 20,000 posts - I repeat 20,000.


   

Actually, it's nearly 21,000 but, that aside, I'm failing to see what pointing you are trying - and failing - to make....... :001_huh:

.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Laurac said:


> I aren't the one with 20,000 posts - I repeat 20,000.


What's your point, please?


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

lorilu said:


> What's your point, please?


Just wondering why I was being accused of thinking I was special, I have made 1400 posts in 3 years - a bit different to 20,000 in 3 years. I think the numbers speak for themselves.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Laurac said:


> Just wondering why I was being accused of thinking I was special, I have made 1400 posts in 3 years - a bit different to 20,000 in 3 years. I think the numbers speak for themselves.


 I don't understand what number of posts has to do with anything. Please explain?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I think it's about common respect, half the things said here would never be said in real life.. well I don't now about that when I think about it. Personal experience says otherwise. When I tried to explain why I found pregnancy threads hard, I had to keep in mind that I had several lovely pm's from members and attempt to forget the person who asked if all prams must be kept away from me.... they will recall that post but since I have some decency I shan't name the name... 

This is a good example of why we recall the bad and not the good. And most of us use the Premack principle for training our dogs... how ironic! The way PF sprung into action after Fleur's house fire, the support offered to members in need. If everyone kept that in mind instead of just winding up for no reason (and on my thread which I had to delete and caused me distress which pi$$es me off as it's really only a forum but still had an affect as the subject matter was so meaningful...) then maybe the nicer people who have left may return and the rest of us left won't feel so substandard. Surely it's common sense and good dose of manners and remembering there is a real human who will read your comment and you've likely never met them.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

lorilu said:


> I don't understand what number of posts has to do with anything. Please explain?


I think it's quality not quantity that counts or to take the thread elsewhere, size doesn't matter, it's what you do with it that counts!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Julesky said:


> Never saw OBAYL stuff, but can imagine.
> 
> Yeah the clique thing I try to avoid. Obviously there will always be posters who i have similar opinions to etc. But there are obvious 'camps' on here.
> 
> ...


Well NOW I am intrigued!!! But I am too cool to ask, don't ya know!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Laurac said:


> Just wondering why I was being accused of thinking I was special, I have made 1400 posts in 3 years - a bit different to 20,000 in 3 years. I think the numbers speak for themselves.





lorilu said:


> I don't understand what number of posts has to do with anything. Please explain?


I'm still trying to figure out why I was asked if I thought I _was_ special???? :001_huh: 

.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

lorilu said:


> I don't understand what number of posts has to do with anything. Please explain?


You honestly don't think there is a layer of people who, after the mods, think they control things? The likes of Rona (three cheers) subconciously have influence - others try a bit too hard. I don't feel the need to explain myself any further - the others with the wit to get it will get it.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why I was asked if I thought I _was_ special???? :001_huh:
> 
> .


For some reason Laurac is of the opinion that someone with a lot of posts must think she is more special than someone with less posts. I don't see the connection which is why I am asking for an explanation.

I would hope that everyone thinks him or herself "special", everyone is special, to someone, and should be special to their-own selves too.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

MollySmith said:


> I think it's about common respect, half the things said here would never be said in real life.. well I don't now about that when I think about it. Personal experience says otherwise. When I tried to explain why I found pregnancy threads hard, I had to keep in mind that I had several lovely pm's from members and attempt to forget the person who asked if all prams must be kept away from me.... they will recall that post but since I have some decency I shan't name the name...
> 
> This is a good example of why we recall the bad and not the good. And most of us use the Premack principle for training our dogs... how ironic! The way PF sprung into action after Fleur's house fire, the support offered to members in need. If everyone kept that in mind instead of just winding up for no reason (and on my thread which I had to delete and caused me distress which pi$$es me off as it's really only a forum but still had an affect as the subject matter was so meaningful...) then maybe the nicer people who have left may return and the rest of us left won't feel so substandard. Surely it's common sense and good dose of manners and remembering there is a real human who will read your comment and you've likely never met them.


I completely agree about respect and being friendly but what gets my back up is some members who claim perfection and act as if they have never upset anybody on the forum and have never themselves posted in bad distaste, yet say certain members only want to cause problems and deliberately create threads in the hopes to do so. 

They then say certain members are the ones who make members leave the forum and they are spiteful, vindictive and talk ********, yet these members give as good as they get and have also been involved in arguments and taking sides in big groups (I guess that is where the word clique keeps getting used??) and little games are played where one member posts a joke on a thread as if a secret is being shared and then others play suit and it is all one big game.

Like the goat threads. I cannot remember what they were over but one member would post a witty comment and then the other followed suit posting pictures.

Then some of those members make out they have a halo and say certain members are the trouble makers??

It is down right hypocritical to be frank.

Then there comes the comments that members give subtle digs to each other but the very same thing happens as well and they do it too.

You cannot have a pop at members when you are just as bad (Not personally you either, just a general you.  )


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Laurac said:


> You honestly don't think there is a layer of people who, after the mods, think they control things? The likes of Rona (three cheers) subconciously have influence - others try a bit too hard. I don't feel the need to explain myself any further - the others with the wit to get it will get it.


Well, you are entitled to your opinion. Thanks for trying anyway. When I see the subtle (or not so subtle) insults start, I lose interest.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Blackcats said:


> I completely agree about respect and being friendly but what gets my back up is some members who claim perfection and act as if they have never upset anybody on the forum and have never themselves posted in bad distaste, yet say certain members only want to cause problems and deliberately create threads in the hopes to do so.
> 
> They then say certain members are the ones who make members leave the forum and they are spiteful, vindictive and talk ********, yet these members give as good as they get and have also been involved in arguments and taking sides in big groups (I guess that is where the word clique keeps getting used??) and little games are played where one member posts a joke on a thread as if a secret is being shared and then others play suit and it is all one big game.
> 
> ...


Yes I have encountered a group like that too. I think that's true of any forum though and indeed in life, it happens in office culture an awful lot. Think meetings and huddles instead of pm's.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Laurac said:


> You honestly don't think there is a layer of people who, after the mods, think they control things? The likes of Rona (three cheers) subconciously have influence - others try a bit too hard. I don't feel the need to explain myself any further - the others with the wit to get it will get it.


I know I pay more attention to some people than others - but that's down to the content and quality of their posts, rather than the number of posts they've made.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Blackcats said:


> I completely agree about respect and being friendly but what gets my back up is some members who claim perfection and act as if they have never upset anybody on the forum and have never themselves posted in bad distaste, yet say certain members only want to cause problems and deliberately create threads in the hopes to do so.
> 
> They then say certain members are the ones who make members leave the forum and they are spiteful, vindictive and talk ********, yet these members give as good as they get and have also been involved in arguments and taking sides in big groups (I guess that is where the word clique keeps getting used??) and little games are played where one member posts a joke on a thread as if a secret is being shared and then others play suit and it is all one big game.
> 
> ...


Got it in one. Anyone who makes a big show of pretending there isn't a special little clique is just making themselves look a bit silly. I only dip into this place every now and again, and every time I do it makes me equally annoyed. I have come across some very wise and kind people on here - thank you for not feeling the need to use the forum to affirm your life. As for the smiling assassins :aureola::aureola::aureola:


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

lorilu said:


> Well, you are entitled to your opinion. Thanks for trying anyway. When I see the subtle (or not so subtle) insults start, I lose interest.


Just out of interest - do you feel loyalty/defensiveness about the forum or individuals? Do you take any slight about the forum as a whole or do you take it as a personal attack because you give the forum such importance in your life?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> . OBAYL was practically chased away


I hadn't realised that! What a great pity - OBAYL was one of the few who was excellent at debating. I remember when we were disussing the Muslim employee who had been allowed to refuse to sell pork in M&S - our views were totally opposite but we debated for a good number of days, all without resorting to nastiness or childish behaviour, and even though neither of us changed the other's mind, we ended up thanking each other for an enjoyable debate.

Hope she comes back


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

lorilu said:


> For some reason Laurac is of the opinion that someone with a lot of posts must think she is more special than someone with less posts. I don't see the connection which is why I am asking for an explanation.


yes, but is that special or *cue finger bunny ears* _special_?? Ive got lots of posts can I be special?? (and how many posts do I need before my specialness develops into super powers??):lol:

Too many people IMO just hold grudges and go on flogging a thread horse long after it should of died! It can be hard to walk away but it can be the best option.
I dont know why people decide they dislike someones POV and then follow them from thread to thread to poke holes! Surely if you dont agree with someone you just leave 'em alone?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> *I hadn't realised that! What a great pity - OBAYL was one of the few who was excellent at debating.*


OBAYL??? Please can you expand - it's Sunday and my solitary brain cell takes that as its day of rest. 

Cheers 

.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> OBAYL??? Please can you expand - it's Sunday and my solitary brain cell takes that as its day of rest.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> .


Owned_By_A_Yellow_Lab.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> Owned_By_A_Yellow_Lab.


Thank you. x 

.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Another who hasn't been around for a long time is gerbilmummy.

However, I have been waiting for the right time to let people know, if anyone is interested.......... 
she hasn't been well, but is doing OK at the moment.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> I hadn't realised that! What a great pity - OBAYL was one of the few who was excellent at debating. I remember when we were disussing the Muslim employee who had been allowed to refuse to sell pork in M&S - our views were totally opposite but we debated for a good number of days, all without resorting to nastiness or childish behaviour, and even though neither of us changed the other's mind, we ended up thanking each other for an enjoyable debate.
> 
> Hope she comes back


Yes, I think there's a difference between having strong opinions and debating them and then just attacking. It was over her being upset a dog had been put to sleep and then personal things came up and even her photos, so what are you going to do?

I don't mind when people share their opinions, I think it's a huge difference when a whole group is coming at you with them.
When I PM'd she was just fed up with it all.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why I was asked if I thought I _was_ special???? :001_huh:
> 
> .


 Apologies - i have been approaching this the wrong way - it isn't you who feels they are special - it is actually that the forum is very integral to your life (7000 posts a year). Please use those numerous posts wisely.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

Blackcats said:


> I completely agree about respect and being friendly but what gets my back up is some members who claim perfection and act as if they have never upset anybody on the forum and have never themselves posted in bad distaste, yet say certain members only want to cause problems and deliberately create threads in the hopes to do so.
> 
> They then say certain members are the ones who make members leave the forum and they are spiteful, vindictive and talk ********, yet these members give as good as they get and have also been involved in arguments and taking sides in big groups (I guess that is where the word clique keeps getting used??) and little games are played where one member posts a joke on a thread as if a secret is being shared and then others play suit and it is all one big game.
> 
> ...


I can explain the goat threads. 
It started when Cinnamontoasts dog Zak got tangle up in a barb some fisherman had just left for someone to get tangled up in.
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/375078-stupid-blasted-fisherman.html
It was no minor injury either. Zak had to have surgery under general anesthesia and ended up with two stitched up wounds in his leg.

That thread was followed up by this thread:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/375299-fisherman-s-tale.html?highlight=dogbreath
Which many members (myself included) found to be beyond bad taste and insensitive to CT and dog lovers in general. 
The thread could have turned in to something really ugly with a new member being relentlessly attacked. Instead, Nonnie had a stroke of genius and decided to try to diffuse the thread with goat pictures. It was funny, it was lighthearted, and we managed 19 pages of multiple members having fun and joking with each other. It was good natured fun and support for CT.
Thats the deal with goats.

And those are the threads on here that I love. They happen spontaneously, no $hit stirring behind the scenes, no agenda, just folks having fun and enjoying each others company.

But the $hit stirrers are out in force lately and the laid-back, fun, genuine posters have other stuff going on, or just want to distance themselves from the $hit stirring toxicity (that stuff splatters you know). And so for me, Im getting out of the splatter zone.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Laurac said:


> Apologies - i have been approaching this the wrong way - it isn't you who feels they are special - it is actually that the forum is very integral to your life (7000 posts a year). Please use those numerous posts wisely.


EXCUSE ME????????? :yikes:

And you are WHO exactly to tell me how I should post??? Or what part the forum plays in my life???

And you accuse 'ME' of thinking I'm special..... Jeez!!!! :frown2:

.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

DT said:


> Seem to recall you were the one that came on trolling!


I seem to recall you jumped straight in on my 'throwaway comment' post about grabbing some popcorn in a thread you hadn't posted in previously, told me i was pathetic and you felt sorry for our new puppy being owned by me, then proceeded to announce to the entire forum that i was sending you abusive messages on facebook. When i asked you to provide evidence to the moderators of this forum, you refused...several times, whos's the troll then?


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Laurac said:


> Apologies - i have been approaching this the wrong way - it isn't you who feels they are special - it is actually that the forum is very integral to your life (7000 posts a year). Please use those numerous posts wisely.


Why are you being so sarcastic and bothered about how many posts Mogs has made.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

ouesi said:


> And those are the threads on here that I love. They happen spontaneously, no $hit stirring behind the scenes, no agenda, just folks having fun and enjoying each others company.
> 
> *But the $hit stirrers are out in force lately* and the laid-back, fun, genuine posters have other stuff going on, or just want to distance themselves from the $hit stirring toxicity (that stuff splatters you know). And so for me, Im getting out of the splatter zone.


And ain't that the truth!!!!

Whilst I been getting grief this afternoon for 'posting too much' the irony is that I have posted less in the last 6 months due to all the sh!t-stirring!!!

Even if you try to create a light-hearted thread there will still be those who insist on making it into a dark no-go zone. 

.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Why are you being so sarcastic and bothered about how many posts Mogs has made.


Just seems a lot - apologies for speaking out of turn


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> And ain't that the truth!!!!
> 
> Whilst I been getting grief this afternoon for 'posting too much' the irony is that I have posted less in the last 6 months due to all the sh!t-stirring!!!
> 
> ...


And i bet your life has been richer for it!


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

jon bda said:


> I seem to recall you jumped straight in on my 'throwaway comment' post about grabbing some popcorn in a thread you hadn't posted in previously, told me i was pathetic and you felt sorry for our new puppy being owned by me, then proceeded to announce to the entire forum that i was sending you abusive messages on facebook. When i asked you to provide evidence to the moderators of this forum, you refused...several times, whos's the troll then?


But speaking as a relative outsider - you are normally first out with the rude/sarcastic comment.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

ouesi said:


> I can explain the goat threads.
> It started when Cinnamontoasts dog Zak got tangle up in a barb some fisherman had just left for someone to get tangled up in.
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/375078-stupid-blasted-fisherman.html
> It was no minor injury either. Zak had to have surgery under general anesthesia and ended up with two stitched up wounds in his leg.
> ...


True. To others it would have been seen as a laugh, particularly when those get vibes one is just being a troll and deliberately posting to get a reaction. Like the fisherman one by that user.

But that has happened a lot. There have been members who have been sarcastic and subtle rude in their posts to members on a thread and because at that time members all have a go back, others then say they are ganging up on a poor defenceless person.

Now I didn't want to bring it up but it reminds me of when Belinda was on the forum and how a lot of her posts rubbed people up the wrong way because she was rude and dismissive of people's opinions so those people snapped back a little more than they should have. They then are supposedly the reason why members leave the forum because they are just nasty groups of people.

Can you see how this sort of things is seen different to other people? Some found Belinda to be completely innocent and that she was ganged up on and others saw she gave as good as she got.

But it is when members just give these little games in their posts as to who they think are the culprits of the forum and play these games. It is hypocritical to be honest. Because really they are being just as stupid when they are subtly baiting and giving out false messages so people become suspicious and annoyed.

And whilst I agree that user was unpleasant others may have seen those posting as a big clique being the trolls too.

I get the thread but do you see my point a little bit?

I just get annoyed with some members who act as if they are innocent on the forum as if they are white knights. Never once, have I claimed perfection and damn right there are times I can be a big pain in de arse. I can get defensive easy and misread posts. Did that with Janice once and apologised.  But then I am not the only one who does this. And I have never bullied anyone. I have learnt to stick up for myself now when someone is being a tit. Though it makes me a tit too because I end up reacting. I can admit it though.

As for **** stirring and things going on behind the scenes, I don't know about. It seems a lot of people on this thread keep mentioning this sort of thing so what is the big secret. Or who is the big secret?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

:lol::lol::lol:

Been out most of the day and look what's happened :laugh:


I wonder at this place sometimes I really do


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Laurac said:


> And i bet your life has been richer for it!












.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I think a lot of problems on here is down to a lack of mods. Things escalate fast and by the time a mod has seen what's going on, it's turned into Lord of the Flies.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> .


Steady on Mogs your at 20727 now:thumbup:


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> .


Well if it isn't - why are you on here so much?


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> I think a lot of problems on here is down to a lack of mods. Things escalate fast and by the time a mod has seen what's going on, it's turned into Lord of the Flies.


Love that book - it should be required reading for all school kids.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

Laurac said:


> But speaking as a relative outsider - you are normally first out with the rude/sarcastic comment.


I tend to reserve rude and sarcastic for the 'special ones' my dear...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Steady on Mogs your at 20727 now:thumbup:


I have now made it my mission to hit 21,000 before Christmas!!!

Just to p!ss off anyone who thinks I should not!!! :lol:

I also plan to make those posts as UN-wise as possible because I kinda rebel when folks tell me what I should and should not do like I am still 5yrs old!!! :shocked:

:lol: :lol:

.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

Laurac said:


> Well if it isn't - why are you on here so much?


What business is it of yours? She could be ill or housebound for all you know...


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

jon bda said:


> What business is it of yours? She could be ill or housebound for all you know...


Or chatty in real life...I've only posted about 3000 times and I've been on here for a few years, I'm a quiet person and that translates to here.

In fact, surely it's weirder that I joined a forum when I rarely post anything?


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

jon bda said:


> I tend to reserve rude and sarcastic for the 'special ones' my dear...


I am gutted I aren't deemed special. Why I find this place depressing is because unless you hit the lowest common denominator you are often ostracised. I personally have had enough positive comments from some amazing people for the populist movement not to bother me.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Laurac said:


> Well if it isn't - why are you on here so much?












.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> I have now made it my mission to hit 21,000 before Christmas!!!
> 
> Just to p!ss off anyone who thinks I should not!!! :lol:
> 
> ...


Good on you. The rest of us will concentrate on real life.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Gemmaa said:


> Or chatty in real life...I've only posted about 3000 times and I've been on here for a few years, I'm a quiet person and that translates to here.


Jus so you know... I was liking this ^^^^^ bit....



> In fact, surely it's weirder that I joined a forum when I rarely post anything?


And not this ^^^^ bit.

Although it has certainly been weird around here this afternoon so...... 

 

.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello everyone.:001_smile:

Who wants to pick faults with me?


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

I have to say... This is the forum that has the most of adult/ mature members. Yet, this is the only pet forum that I've been on where argue and bicker like school kids. Someone says an opinion and gets sticks and stones thrown at them because it doesn't agree with other people's views, you don't agree with someone who is a 'respected' member and people start hunting you down, you express your opinion about someone's actions without covering it in niceness and you're a bully. People creating threads about recent arguments just to spark a reaction and get away. I mean I've seen and been a part of a fair share of some arguments on forums, but it's the only place where I see people absolutely derailing the topic of a thread just to throw insults, sarcasm and digs at each other (like the last couple of pages of this thread). You would expect that from a teenagers forum, but not prom a place where probably 50% of the members are over 35 years old. Now, there will always be arguments and disagreements in pet forums because everyone comes here with their experience, knowledge and ethos, but in this place most of the nastiest fights aren't even about a topic all starts when words like "cliques" "bullies" and the general idea of someone going against someone get thrown in. I have seen threads involving the use of choke collars dissolve in friendly matter without having to be closed and people continue normal discussions on other threads without bringing in their hard feelings from other threads. Yet here it seems anything can go wrong EVEN a christmas thread.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Hello everyone.:001_smile:
> 
> Who wants to pick faults with me?


B*gger off Zaros - It's my turn to be picked on today.

Always you come on here demanding to be the centre of attention!!!! :lol:

.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Zaros said:


> Hello everyone.:001_smile:
> 
> Who wants to pick faults with me?


Hello Zaros
Hang around and someone will


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> B*gger off Zaros - It's my turn to be picked on today.
> 
> Always you come on here demanding to be the centre of attention!!!! :lol:
> 
> .


The sad thing is that that you two genuinely think you are mostly the centre of attention. Maybe there is something wrong with me but I don't find you are any funnier or wittier than anyone else - yet you seem to have given yourselves the roles of forum wags - and that can be alienating for other people.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

shadowmare said:


> I have to say... This is the forum that has the most of adult/ mature members. Yet, this is the only pet forum that I've been on where argue and bicker like school kids. Someone says an opinion and gets sticks and stones thrown at them because it doesn't agree with other people's views, you don't agree with someone who is a 'respected' member and people start hunting you down, you express your opinion about someone's actions without covering it in niceness and you're a bully. People creating threads about recent arguments just to spark a reaction and get away. I mean I've seen and been a part of a fair share of some arguments on forums, but it's the only place where I see people absolutely derailing the topic of a thread just to throw insults, sarcasm and digs at each other (like the last couple of pages of this thread). You would expect that from a teenagers forum, but not prom a place where probably 50% of the members are over 35 years old. Now, there will always be arguments and disagreements in pet forums because everyone comes here with their experience, knowledge and ethos, but in this place most of the nastiest fights aren't even about a topic all starts when words like "cliques" "bullies" and the general idea of someone going against someone get thrown in. I have seen threads involving the use of choke collars dissolve in friendly matter without having to be closed and people continue normal discussions on other threads without bringing in their hard feelings from other threads. Yet here it seems anything can go wrong EVEN a christmas thread.


Hope my Christmas thread will be okay.  

But, seriously, I get your point. This thread was just ready to go downhill before Laurac posted anyway so I don't blame her for it. I could tell it was the moment the talk started about members being naughty. It is that vibe we get.

Yet other members have posted these exact threads before and everybody has been super nice and polite. Makes me think some people can post just about anything whilst racking in followers and likes and get away with it.

I think people post about closed threads because they feel they were not given a chance to have their say because they are usually the ones who have been having groups of people having ago (Whether it be their fault or not) and the thread is closed by the time they have a chance so they feel they have the right to defend themselves.

It shouldn't be like that all to be honest and I agree with you.

This is what I mean with the digs and sarcastic comments. They come from members who are shouting at the top of their lungs about nonsense on the forum in the first place.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Laurac said:


> I am gutted I aren't deemed special. Why I find this place depressing is because unless you hit the lowest common denominator you are often ostracised. I personally have had enough positive comments from some amazing people for the populist movement not to bother me.


Its not that you arent special..more that you are abit weird IMO!:shocked:
You cant moan about cliques then try and form one with just yourself in it....that never works you know!
(it is possible to disagree with someone and not disrupt the whole forum! There have been times when MB and me have been like nails on a blackboard to each other but its about not taking things personal and just saying 'bygones!' at the end of a thread!).
Learn to go with the flow Grasshopper!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> B*gger off Zaros - It's my turn to be picked on today.
> 
> Always you come on here demanding to be the centre of attention!!!! :lol:
> 
> ...





suewhite said:


> Hello Zaros
> Hang around and someone will


Hello to you too Sue.

I have a list of the usual suspects ready to be ticked off as they put in an appearance.:yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

Zaros said:


> Hello everyone.:001_smile:
> 
> Who wants to pick faults with me?


Only getting on for ten thousand posts? Lightweight!
:lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Well it's been fun but I'm off to sort out our dinner now.

And since some would feel that my posts are inane, here's a picture of a Llama!!










Toodle-pip!!!

And I hope those who got out of the wrong side of the bed this morning have a better day tomorrow. 

.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> I have now made it my mission to hit 21,000 before Christmas!!!
> 
> Just to p!ss off anyone who thinks I should not!!! :lol:
> 
> ...


Good for you! Keep on doing exactly what you want to do - I know we often disagree (although we haven't disagreed too much lately :shocked but you are another poster who knows how to debate properly without resorting to nastiness. It's always enjoyable being in a discussion with you even when we are on separate sides. And besides, I've just looked at rep count and you have the highest on the forum. That's how much members on here like your posts :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

shadowmare said:


> Yet here it seems anything can go wrong EVEN a christmas thread.


Welcome to PF! I've been around forums for different interests for many, many years and i have yet to seen another quite like this...three cheers for the mods i say!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Zaros said:


> Well, in that case I might just have to get me an account cos, for the specials, this place is coming like a ghost town.....Too much fighting on the dance floor.:wink:





MoggyBaby said:


> Whereas you can join the Fun Boy 3 where the lunatics are taking over the asylum. On the upside, the girls will be on hand to tell you it's not what you do it's the way that you do it! :thumbup1:
> 
> .





Zaros said:


> Sounds fairly good to me and if I do show up there then perhaps I'll tell you what I want, what I really, really want.
> 
> But it ain't to walk like an Egyptian.:001_smile:


Zaros and MB . I will reserve my Rats in the Kitchen comment in case I become a statistical reminder.



Laurac said:


> The sad thing is that that you two genuinely think you are mostly the centre of attention. Maybe there is something wrong with me but I don't find you are any funnier or wittier than anyone else - yet you seem to have given yourselves the roles of forum wags - and that can be alienating for other people.


Are you being serious? 
Or am I just not getting your humour.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

MoggyBaby said:


> Well it's been fun but I'm off to sort out our dinner now.
> 
> And since some would feel that my posts are inane, here's a picture of a Llama!!
> 
> ...


I love this one with the emo-ish haircut?


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Its not that you arent special..more that you are abit weird IMO!:shocked:
> You cant moan about cliques then try and form one with just yourself in it....that never works you know!
> (it is possible to disagree with someone and not disrupt the whole forum! There have been times when MB and me have been like nails on a blackboard to each other but its about not taking things personal and just saying 'bygones!' at the end of a thread!).
> Learn to go with the flow Grasshopper!


Please call me weird again - a double weirdness on here is some achievement. Anyway - I will leave the big cheeses to feel that way (even if they are cheese strings in real life!)


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Laurac said:


> The sad thing is that that you two genuinely think you are mostly the centre of attention. Maybe there is something wrong with me but I don't find you are any funnier or wittier than anyone else - yet you seem to have given yourselves the roles of forum wags - and that can be alienating for other people.


Tell me something Laurac; which of my three chosen categories do you consider you would fall into?

ill humoured
Bad tempered
Troublesome?

:001_smile:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Laurac said:


> The sad thing is that that you two genuinely think you are mostly the centre of attention. Maybe there is something wrong with me but I don't find you are any funnier or wittier than anyone else - yet you seem to have given yourselves the roles of forum wags - and that can be alienating for other people.


There you go again, dictating to others!! 

Zaros & I just post stuff. Just like eveyone else. We have a similar kind of humour so we bounce off each other.

Didn't know having fun had also become a crime.....

Blimey!!!!!! 

.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I haven't really noticed any cliques or ostracism... Well, I've noticed the arguments and closed threads, I've noticed that certain people have disappeared and one tends to assume it's because they got fed up with it all.

I've only been here since the beginning of the year, really, although I am aware that I actually joined a good while ago. The account lay dormant for some time.

The only problem I've had with the forum is the trolls. I've had one after my blood for no reason other than I exist, and they have spread some very distasteful and false allegations about a medical condition I have.

I don't blame the forum for that, since trolls exist everywhere on the internet. But I can't be doing with that sort of thing, it's too irritating, so I too will be off shortly, at least for a while.

I do like this place though.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I am genuinely confused by you Laurac. Seems like you don't post at all except to tell people that are enjoying forum life that they are in a clique and should get out more. Why? Why do you keep coming back, apparently just to tell people off?


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> I haven't really noticed any cliques or ostracism... Well, I've noticed the arguments and closed threads, I've noticed that certain people have disappeared and one tends to assume it's because they got fed up with it all.
> 
> I've only been here since the beginning of the year, really, although I am aware that I actually joined a good while ago. The account lay dormant for some time.
> 
> ...


Don't leave Shoshanna. You haven't done anything wrong and you have the right to stay on the forum and enjoy it.

I don't know who that person still is and why they have targeted you in such a sickening way. 

But you know the allegations are all just big lies and so does everybody else, including the members on here who also personally know you.

You have nothing to hide and the mods won't tolerate it so don't let them drive you away. Your posts are extremely helpful and the forum will most certainly miss you if you go.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Tell me something Laurac; which of my three chosen categories do you consider you would fall into?
> 
> ill humoured
> Bad tempered
> ...


Bored. The peope I listen to on here aren't the people who talk loudly or repeatedly - it is the quiet people who talk sense.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Blackcats said:


> Don't leave Shoshanna. You haven't done anything wrong and you have the right to stay on the forum and enjoy it.
> 
> I don't know who that person still is and why they have targeted you in such a sickening way.
> 
> ...


Ah they don't bother me. I just don't like feeding them.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> Ah they don't bother me. I just don't like feeding them.


Staying around isn't feeding them.

But going is certainly giving them what they want.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> I haven't really noticed any cliques or ostracism... Well, I've noticed the arguments and closed threads, I've noticed that certain people have disappeared and one tends to assume it's because they got fed up with it all.
> 
> I've only been here since the beginning of the year, really, although I am aware that I actually joined a good while ago. The account lay dormant for some time.
> 
> ...


You can't leave hon, you like ropey old Fords and everything!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Laurac said:


> Bored. The peope I listen to on here aren't the people who talk loudly or repeatedly - it is the quiet people who talk sense.


Our survey said;

Eee argh!

The wrong answer I'm afraid.:sad:

The correct answer is all three.:thumbup:

Now, did you come here to make a point or just to cause trouble.:001_unsure:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> I haven't really noticed any cliques or ostracism... Well, I've noticed the arguments and closed threads, I've noticed that certain people have disappeared and one tends to assume it's because they got fed up with it all.
> 
> I've only been here since the beginning of the year, really, although I am aware that I actually joined a good while ago. The account lay dormant for some time.
> 
> ...



You will be a huge loss to the forum. Please reconsider


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> I am genuinely confused by you Laurac. Seems like you don't post at all except to tell people that are enjoying forum life that they are in a clique and should get out more. Why? Why do you keep coming back, apparently just to tell people off?


Am flattered that you have followed my posts.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Our survey said;
> 
> Eee argh!
> 
> ...


Why is having an opinion causing trouble?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Laurac said:


> And i bet your life has been richer for it!


I have no idea why you are being so horrible to MB  I have met her in in real life and she is a genuinely lovely caring person! I think you need to get a grip & stop being so personal.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

So glad I never got into a clique on here, I post a reasonable amount but I don't think anyone would notice if i didn't :lol: 

SpingerPete seems to have gone also, I liked his tales .


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

Laurac said:


> Why is having an opinion causing trouble?


Coming from someone who moaned about the amount of posts a member had?


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> So glad I never got into a clique on here, I post a reasonable amount but I don't think anyone would notice if i didn't :lol:
> 
> SpingerPete seems to have gone also, I liked his tales .


I did too - but his comment wrote the always to the common taste. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Laurac said:


> Why is having an opinion causing trouble?


Your opinions were incendiary.

You deliberately targeted Moggy.:confused1:

And you also rounded on me without provocation.:001_huh:

I don't want to be part of the cause for this thread being closed so I'll leave you happy in your misery.

Bills itchy.:001_smile:


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> I have no idea why you are being so horrible MB  I have met her in in real life and she is a genuinely lovely caring person! I think you need to get a grip & stop being so personal.


I don't think I am being personal- but i find it a bit hypocritical that you support her when she admits to having a sausage from the chippy - how do you think that sausage is killed?


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

This thread isn't going to end well, is it

Off to find a happy place!

puppy pics anyone?


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Laurac said:


> I don't think I am being personal- *but i find it a bit hypocritical that you support her when she admits to having a sausage from the chippy - how do you think that sausage is killed?*


do you have any idea how pathetic you are making yourself look? 
and i do believe that is the most stupid thing i have ever read (in bold). :shocked:


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Julesky said:


> This thread isn't going to end well, is it
> 
> Off to find a happy place!
> 
> puppy pics anyone?


i thought that said puppy pies


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Laurac said:


> I don't think I am being personal- but i find it a bit hypocritical that you support her when she admits to having a sausage from the chippy - how do you think that sausage is killed?


OMG are you serious?

.


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

CRL said:


> i thought that said* puppy pies *


From sausages being killed (sorry tongue in cheek) to puppy pies

we're quite a bunch.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

CRL said:


> do you have any idea how pathetic you are making yourself look?
> and i do believe that is the most stupid thing i have ever read (in bold). :shocked:


Can someone rationally tell me why that is stupid? How is anyone on this planet who eats something like a chip shop sausage which is killed in god knows what way able to talk about animal rights?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Laurac said:


> I don't think I am being personal- but i find it a bit hypocritical that you support her when *she admits to having a sausage from the chippy* - how do you think that sausage is killed?


Just spat my tea out! :lol::lol:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Laurac said:


> Can someone rationally tell me why that is stupid? How is anyone on this planet who eats something like a chip shop sausage which is killed in god knows what way able to talk about animal rights?


I really think you are digging a hole and need to either think about what you are writing, what others are saying or take this to pms.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Laurac said:


> Can someone rationally tell me why that is stupid? How is anyone on this planet who eats something like a chip shop sausage which is killed in god knows what way able to talk about animal rights?


Most of my friends & family eat meat. My beliefs are just that - mine. I don't impose them on anyone else, not even my close family.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Just spat my tea out! :lol::lol:


Does that pig have any better life than a culled badger?


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Laurac said:


> Can someone rationally tell me why that is stupid? How is anyone on this planet who eats something like a chip shop sausage which is killed in god knows what way able to talk about animal rights?


But you did it again and singled Mogs out as the chip shop sausage eater I often have a battered sausage from the chip shop,the whats for tea thread is full of members that are having meat for tea have you been in there and said to them.


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

Laurac said:


> You honestly don't think there is a layer of people who, after the mods, think they control things? The likes of Rona (three cheers) subconciously have influence - others try a bit too hard. I don't feel the need to explain myself any further - the others with the wit to get it will get it.


wisdom caught up with me, it said: "delete last post, DO NO get involved"


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Laurac said:


> a chip shop sausage which is killed in god knows what way able to talk about animal rights?


well, now Im really worried about the welfare of farmed sausages. Is it just the chip shop ones that are treated badly? is it possible that posh gourmet sausages arent so cruelly treated?
*imagines herds of majestic sausages sweeping across the plains*

:lol:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Laurac said:


> Does that pig have any better life than a culled badger?


Jeezus Laurac. Go and get yourself a nice cuppa and calm yourself down.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Apologies if I offend anyone - but either you eat meat and you admit that you benefit from animals being killed - or you don't eat meat and are appalled at animals being killed. I don't understand how you can chomp on cheap meat from supermarkets/take aways yet disagree with wild animals being killed.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I've just read through the entire thread ( yes, boring old life I lead  and I can't be the only one who is actually finding the thread, or the last few pages anyway, absolutely hilarious?

LauraC your comment about the sausage has to be the most bizarre sentence I've ever read, but made me laugh, so thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> *imagines herds of majestic sausages sweeping across the plains*


Please tell me where they roam, for i shall be on safari, with buttered bread and tomato ketchup!
:lol:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Laurac said:


> Apologies if I offend anyone - but either you eat meat and you admit that you benefit from animals being killed - or you don't eat meat and are appalled at animals being killed. I don't understand how you can chomp on cheap meat from supermarkets/take aways yet disagree with wild animals being killed.


I don't eat meat, but plenty of meat eaters are appalled at the badger cull because the cull is futile - the badgers are being killed out of spite nothing more!

.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Laurac said:


> Apologies if I offend anyone - but either you eat meat and you admit that you benefit from animals being killed - or you don't eat meat and are appalled at animals being killed. I don't understand how you can chomp on cheap meat from supermarkets/take aways yet disagree with wild animals being killed.


and how did a thread about members get to this ^^^^ ?

i always knew mogs was naughty  but to eat a chip shop sausage, wow thats  


if i only had friends and family who liked rats i wouldnt have any friends or family. so basically your saying that because noush is very animal rights that she cant have any friends who eat meat? 
:001_huh: :shocked:


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

noushka05 said:


> Jeezus Laurac. Go and get yourself a nice cuppa and calm yourself down.


Do you want to answer the question? would you be campaigning against the badger cull while munching on a cheaply farmed sausage?


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

Spellweaver said:


> I hadn't realised that! What a great pity - OBAYL was one of the few who was excellent at debating. I remember when we were disussing the Muslim employee who had been allowed to refuse to sell pork in M&S - our views were totally opposite but we debated for a good number of days, all without resorting to nastiness or childish behaviour, and even though neither of us changed the other's mind, we ended up thanking each other for an enjoyable debate.
> 
> Hope she comes back


 That thread was brill!....couldn't understand most of it......but through a booze filled haze it all made sense:lol:


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

CRL said:


> and how did a thread about members get to this ^^^^ ?
> 
> i always knew mogs was naughty  but to eat a chip shop sausage, wow thats
> 
> ...


I fully admit I am a grade a muppet - but i am also a muppet that thinks that if badgers are worth worth fighting for than so are pigs that get slaughterered in inhumane fashion for meat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

Laurac said:


> Do you want to answer the question? would you be campaigning against the badger cull while munching on a cheaply farmed sausage?












HTH!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Laurac said:


> I fully admit I am a grade a muppet - but i am also a muppet that thinks that if badgers are worth worth fighting for than so are pigs that get slaughterered in inhumane fashion for meat.


but what has that got to do with this thread about missing members?????
if it upsets you so much start your own thread.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Julesky said:


> This thread isn't going to end well, is it
> 
> Off to find a happy place!
> 
> puppy pics anyone?


This I can provide!










Our new baby Kiyo!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> I've just read through the entire thread ( yes, boring old life I lead  and I can't be the only one who is actually finding the thread, or the last few pages anyway, absolutely hilarious?
> 
> LauraC your comment about the sausage has to be the most bizarre sentence I've ever read, but made me laugh, so thanks!


Me too, Ty and Molly must despair of us. And yes, made me laugh too.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Laurac said:


> Apologies if I offend anyone - but either you eat meat and you admit that you benefit from animals being killed - or you don't eat meat and are appalled at animals being killed. I don't understand how you can chomp on cheap meat from supermarkets/take aways yet disagree with wild animals being killed.


Are you for real?

Just because someone does not agree with the unnecessary Cull of wild badger does not mean they need to live in a mud hut wearing hemp clothes and shoes and only eat plants. There is no need to single someone out either from what i have read the only bully on this thread is you.

If you want to talk animal rights go open your own thread dont derail one about something unrelated!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

jon bda said:


> I seem to recall you jumped straight in on my 'throwaway comment' post about grabbing some popcorn in a thread you hadn't posted in previously, told me i was pathetic and you felt sorry for our new puppy being owned by me, then proceeded to announce to the entire forum that i was sending you abusive messages on facebook. When i asked you to provide evidence to the moderators of this forum, you refused...several times, whos's the troll then?


lol untwist your knickers sunshine!
I explained the accusation, just took my time


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

MissShelley said:


> This I can provide!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D'awwwwww hiya wee pup face,

lovely stuff


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

MissShelley said:


> This I can provide!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh!!! soooo adorable!

How do you get anything done with that little face begging to be smooshed! :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

MissShelley said:


> This I can provide!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Amelia66 said:


> Are you for real?
> 
> Just because someone does not agree with the unnecessary Cull of wil badger does not mean they need to live in a mud hut wearing hemp clothes and shoes and only eat plants. There is no need to single someone out either from what i have read the only bully on this thread is you.
> 
> If you want to talk animal rights go open your own thread dont derail one about something unrelated!


Seriously - do you really think a cheaply farmed big lives the life of Riley. It is pure hypocrisy.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Amelia66 said:


> Are you for real?
> 
> Just because someone does not agree with the unnecessary Cull of wild badger does not mean they need to live in a mud hut wearing hemp clothes and shoes and only eat plants. There is no need to single someone out either from what i have read the only bully on this thread is you.
> 
> If you want to talk animal rights go open your own thread dont derail one about something unrelated!


In that case - what is the difference between a badger or a battery farmed chicken/pig


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

DT said:


> I explained the accusation, just took my time


I assume the mods deleted it because i don't believe i saw it, and i would still love to know about the abusive messages i was sending you if thats okay?

And please. feel free to post them here for the whole world to see, i await your reply...surely you've had enough time to photoshop something by now?


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Julesky said:


> D'awwwwww hiya wee pup face,
> 
> lovely stuff





Amelia66 said:


> Oh my gosh!!! soooo adorable!
> 
> How do you get anything done with that little face begging to be smooshed! :001_tt1::001_tt1:





Spellweaver said:


> Awwww! He's gorgeous!


Thank you! that was taken last weekend when he came for a visit. Officially coming home next Saturday, so we are avidly counting down the days 

He's such a sweetheart, so chilled out and just loves a cuddle  He is also of the same breed line as Max. Kiyo is Max's great great Nephew


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

The pig is dying for a truthful reason.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Like laurac I dip into this place on occasion, This time it was to following a long time members tragedy and a pm I had regarding a collection!
but see nothing changes! seems to be a pecking order on here these days!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

Laurac said:


> Seriously - do you really think a cheaply farmed big lives the life of Riley












Cash, women, cars and farmed by his record label no doubt...


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Laurac said:


> In that case - what is the difference between a badger or a battery farmed chicken/pig


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Instead of targeting one member about derailing, why not everybody start their own threads? Those making the subtle comments to do with naughty members and not saying who they are, those who are sharing their own inside jokes and secrets and those who fancy a random funny thread.

It is not just Laurac who has derailed this thread.

But you cannot pick and choose how a thread goes so....


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

DT said:


> but see nothing changes!


Indeed not, still waiting for proof of these messages i sent you...why fabricate such lies?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Laurac said:


> Am flattered that you have followed my posts.


Follow is a bit strong but I do remember who you are from post to post! More than you can say about some.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

jon bda said:


> Indeed not, still waiting for proof of these messages i sent you...why fabricate such lies?


you need to go to specsavers jon! you either missed it or the mods deleted it


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

jon bda said:


> Indeed not, still waiting for proof of these messages i sent you...why fabricate such lies?


And whilst you are on the subject! you seem to know one heck of a lot about me to claim you don't even know me!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

Blackcats said:


> Instead of targeting one member about derailing, why not everybody start their own threads? Those making the subtle comments to do with naughty members and not saying who they are, those who are sharing their own inside jokes and secrets and those who fancy a random funny thread.
> 
> It is not just Laurac who has derailed this thread.
> 
> But you cannot pick and choose how a thread goes so....


Threads don't get 'derailed' they evolve, as you would expect with so many people with so many different views posting on one single discussion...


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Am still waiting for someone to justify why a badger is worth fighting for but cheap pig who is going to be turned into a battered sausage isn't.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Some people need to put each other on the ignore list :scared:


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

Julesky said:


> This thread isn't going to end well, is it
> 
> Off to find a happy place!
> 
> puppy pics anyone?


 Coming with you!....Syria per chance?.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

DT said:


> And whilst you are on the subject! you seem to know one heck of a lot about me to claim you don't even know me!


What, that your username is DT, it used to be doubletrouble before you got banned or something and you seem intent on lying about me without actually backing up what you say?

Guilty as charged then!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

Laurac said:


> Am still waiting for someone to justify why a badger is worth fighting for but cheap pig who is going to be turned into a battered sausage isn't.


Theres your problem right there...battered sausage?!?!?!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Laurac said:


> Seriously - do you really think a cheaply farmed big lives the life of Riley. It is pure hypocrisy.


I miss Sleeping Lion, she made the point about ethical shopping and eating much better. If you want to persuade people to think about how they eat then debate sensibly not accusatory maybe? Holier than thou posts with no substance put people off, it's like Collie Barmy running an electoral campaign for UKIP via PF, I'd vote for the Monster Raving Looneys before Farage now. And, as someone who always buys ethically even Im tempted to pop down the chippy now. And I'm in bed with a sickness bug.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

jon bda said:


> Theres your problem right there...battered sausage?!?!?!


Please attempt to focus your brain - how is a badger different to a cheaply farmed pig


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> I miss Sleeping Lion, she made the point about ethical shopping and eating much better. If you want to persuade people to think about how they eat then debate sensibly not accusatory maybe? Holier than thou posts with no substance put people off, it's like Collie Barmy running an electoral campaign for UKIP via PF, I'd vote for the Monster Raving Looneys before Farage now. And, as someone who always buys ethically even Im tempted to pop down the chippy now. And I'm in bed with a sickness bug.


I have no strong views either way - but I woul appreciate if you voiced your opinion. Do yo think a wild badger has any more rights than a cheaply farmed pig?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Laurac said:


> Please attempt to focus your brain - how is a badger different to a cheaply farmed pig


 no idea..never tried badgers....


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2014)

Laurac said:


> Please attempt to focus your brain - how is a badger different to a cheaply farmed pig


You don't make sausages out of badgers???


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I predict a padlock


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

jon bda said:


> What, that your username is DT,
> Guilty as charged then!


was that a typo???


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Laurac said:


> I have no strong views either way - but I woul appreciate if you voiced your opinion. Do yo think a wild badger has any more rights than a cheaply farmed pig?


I don't buy or eat cheaply farmed pigs and I support badgers. I vote with my purse and my feet as I don't use supermarkets. When you go to a chippy what do you have?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> I predict a padlock


How many posts until padlock? I am going for 15.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> I predict a padlock


Hopefully not, I am obviously the only one who sees the irony.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

Laurac said:


> Please attempt to focus your brain - how is a badger different to a cheaply farmed pig


and what has this got to do with the thread?


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> So glad I never got into a clique on here, I post a reasonable amount but I don't think anyone would notice if i didn't :lol:
> 
> SpingerPete seems to have gone also, I liked his tales .


Yes I miss his" tails" , fabulous photos and considerable knowledge.
I hear from another member that he is well though.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I believe I closed this thread, I had company arrive and was making Thanksgiving supper, if you want it opened again I will try to edit it after my company leaves just pm me. It had lots of reports and I had no idea what was going on except for the last couple of pages of what seemed petty arguing...


----------

